# buck jam



## bird dogg (Sep 18, 2009)

has anyone ever had any luck with buck jam or any other pour on the ground minerals? an if so what some tips on using it?

thanks
-bird dogg


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 18, 2009)

Pro tip: pour salt on a stump. They will eat it to the ground.


----------



## russ010 (Sep 18, 2009)

I used this stuff a long time ago called Deer Dynamite... they don't make it anymore, but I put it out in November and never saw anything come to it by the time season ended Jan 1. I went back to check on it it Feb/March and there was literally a 3' deep by 6' wide hole that they had blown out. 

I just put out salt blocks or like fishinsmylife stated, pour salt (I like rock salt) on a stump... they will eat that stump literally.

I tried C'mere Deer and they seemed to run from that more than come to it in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 18, 2009)

It's too late to put out salt or mineral (at least in Kentucky). They start hitting it hard in March/April and then pretty well abandon it by the first of October.

That's why many guys think that it doesn't work. They put it out right before season when the deer are not using it anyway. If they go back the next summer, there is usually a large hole in the ground where they poured it out.

I just dig a hole and dump a 25 lb bag or rock salt into it. Then cover it back up with the dirt that came out of the hole and sort of mix it in.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 21, 2009)

my gf baught me some of that stuff for xmas last year. the squirrels loved it but the deer never found it or didnt like it.

theres some pretty good reciepes on the net for making your own mineral licks, but i think plain ole salt does the job just as good


----------

